# Salt Lake City



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi,

I'll be attending a meeting at the University of Utah in August, staying at the University Guest House. I plan on bringing my bike and was looking for some scenic, safe rides that weren't too long. Would a ride up Emigration Canyon Road fit the bill?

Dancer


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

That is a very popular route around here. From the Guest House it'll be about 19 miles round trip, with about 1400 feet of climbing. It's not very scenic until you reach the turnaround at the top of the canyon - then the views are very nice. You can also keep going if you want a longer ride (continue down, and turn left for Big Mt. Pass, another 1700 feet up, or so.) 

It's not a superwide road, though there is a bike lane for some of it. However, drivers are generally used to seeing cyclists. Depending on the time and day you may see a half dozen other cyclists, or several dozen.

If you have a mountain bike, I'd opt for that instead. The Bonneville Shoreline Trail is about 3 minutes from your door, and it's extremely scenic. It takes you above the city and you can look over the valley to the South, out over the Lake to the West, and at the Wasatch to the East. I often see critters - most often snakes, sometimes Tarantulas, deer, or an occasional coyote.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you!

Dancer



kgg said:


> That is a very popular route around here. From the Guest House it'll be about 19 miles round trip, with about 1400 feet of climbing. It's not very scenic until you reach the turnaround at the top of the canyon - then the views are very nice. You can also keep going if you want a longer ride (continue down, and turn left for Big Mt. Pass, another 1700 feet up, or so.)
> 
> It's not a superwide road, though there is a bike lane for some of it. However, drivers are generally used to seeing cyclists. Depending on the time and day you may see a half dozen other cyclists, or several dozen.
> 
> If you have a mountain bike, I'd opt for that instead. The Bonneville Shoreline Trail is about 3 minutes from your door, and it's extremely scenic. It takes you above the city and you can look over the valley to the South, out over the Lake to the West, and at the Wasatch to the East. I often see critters - most often snakes, sometimes Tarantulas, deer, or an occasional coyote.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

I'll just add my two cents into what has already been said. If you only have time for one ride, Emigration and the Boneville Shoreline trail are your best bets for road and mtn respectively. However, they just started some construction on Emigration canyon road which is kind of a pain. It's nothing major yet but I don't know what they have planned or when it will wrap up. If you still want a nice road ride without the construction, Millcreek canyon is a nice ride also. It's about 5 miles south of Emigration canyon so it's a little further away, but offers great views. IIRC, it's just under 10 miles to the top from the bottom, but it's a pretty steep climb most of the way until the last 2 miles, then it drops downhill to the end of the road. Anyway, here's my website that I am actually in the process of putting together right now. It has some good info on it about the area, post if you have questions! or you can email me 

bradleeduncan AT gmail DOT com 

www.intermountaincycling.com

Also, you said you didn't want something too long, the boneville shoreline trail turns into pavement on the south side of Emigration Canyon road (but before you enter the canyon itself) and it just follows the edge of the valley (rolling hills is all you have to worry about) for almost as long as you want to take it. That gets rid of any hard climbing but still lets you have the views. Just another option. 

BTW, what are you coming out here for? Just curious.

KGG, where about do you live, I live at the mouth of Emigration Canyon and we just moved to this part of town a couple of months ago. If you're close, we should hook up for a ride sometime.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm in SLC for the American Association of Physics Teachers Summer Meeting.

Thanks for the additional information. I am a flat lander (Lincoln, Nebraska) so my climbing experience is limited.

Cliff



cbass94 said:


> I'll just add my two cents into what has already been said. If you only have time for one ride, Emigration and the Boneville Shoreline trail are your best bets for road and mtn respectively. However, they just started some construction on Emigration canyon road which is kind of a pain. It's nothing major yet but I don't know what they have planned or when it will wrap up. If you still want a nice road ride without the construction, Millcreek canyon is a nice ride also. It's about 5 miles south of Emigration canyon so it's a little further away, but offers great views. IIRC, it's just under 10 miles to the top from the bottom, but it's a pretty steep climb most of the way until the last 2 miles, then it drops downhill to the end of the road. Anyway, here's my website that I am actually in the process of putting together right now. It has some good info on it about the area, post if you have questions! or you can email me
> 
> bradleeduncan AT gmail DOT com
> 
> ...


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

That's cool, I thought that might be why you were here. I am planning on going to that also, it should be pretty interesting. I'm probably going to take my little brother (who loves that kind of stuff) to the experiment demonstation on the 8th at 7:30pm. I love physics too, so it'll be fun to see. My physics professor mentioned it the other day actually. What a coincidence. 

Like I said, if hills aren't your thing, but you still want a good view, the boneville shoreline trail going south is great (no major hills). It is otherwise known as Wasatch Boulevard and has a bike lane for a lot of it.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

Be sure to look me up when you see the demonstration show. I'll be one of the presenters or support people (I'm not sure which as we haven't gotten down to details yet; one of my longtime pals, Zig Peacock, is the guy in charge of Physics Demonstrations at the University). We'll have name tags and if I have already tried to attack the hills, I'll be the one walking funny ;-)

Cliff 



cbass94 said:


> That's cool, I thought that might be why you were here. I am planning on going to that also, it should be pretty interesting. I'm probably going to take my little brother (who loves that kind of stuff) to the experiment demonstation on the 8th at 7:30pm. I love physics too, so it'll be fun to see. My physics professor mentioned it the other day actually. What a coincidence.
> 
> Like I said, if hills aren't your thing, but you still want a good view, the boneville shoreline trail going south is great (no major hills). It is otherwise known as Wasatch Boulevard and has a bike lane for a lot of it.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

KGG, where about do you live, I live at the mouth of Emigration Canyon and we just moved to this part of town a couple of months ago. If you're close, we should hook up for a ride sometime.[/QUOTE]

That would be fun. I might slow you down a bit though - I was your age half a lifetime ago.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

That's awesome you know 'Ziggy', he's great. I always love it when he does the demos for our physics class. Does he ride too? I haven't thought to talk to him about riding yet (I never thought that he might ride, and maybe he doesn't, I don't know) but if he does ride, I'll have to strike up a conversation. I'll definately look for you though. Shoot me an email at bradleeduncan AT gmail DOT com when it gets a little closer. 

kgg, just look at it this way.. you have half a lifetime more of miles in your legs than I do, lol. Do you know of any good times for the group rides around here? I have been looking to tag-along on one or two lately but don't know where to start. I heard that Contender organizes a few group rides, do you have any info on those? (hmm, maybe I should start a new thread...)


----------



## XCGEEK (Jan 23, 2002)

*U of U cycling team*

Time for a little self promotion. The U of U cycling team does group rides in the morning if that fit's your bill. 

Monday and Thursday morning at 8am. We ride for an hour or two.

If you're looking for someone to ride with while you're in town then drop us an email.

utahutescycling at yahoo.com

And, soon:

www.utahutescycling.com


Tailwinds,
Justin


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

Just recently rode in SLC for several days. You say you want to stay away from climbing as Neb is flat. Sometimes those rollers with steep grades can be more of a pukefest than steady climbing. Anyhoos, I did 3 rides on consecutive days. Immigration to Big Mountain, Millcreek, and Big Cottonwood. They are all great rides, and you should try out a gentle climb with a view such as Immigration while your there. Once you get to the top and descend into the next valley the views are great. And immigration isn't too much of a grade...also lots of cyclists.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Loops?*

I know this is an old thread, but I just moved into town for a 1-month rotation at Primary Children's Hospital. I realize things are cold in Nov. but am still interested in riding while I'm here. Are any of these canyon rides loops? I'm thinking of going out this pm to check things out. Hopefully its not too cold. Would be great to hook up with some fellow RBR people with some local knowledge for a ride.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Emigration Canyon is the only one that can be ridden as a loop on a road bike. Go to the top, continue down, turn right and when you hit I-80 head West until you get back to Salt Lake City, then take the Foothill Drive exit and continue North back to the University. I really wouldn't recommend it though. Some people do it, but the I-80 stretch looks awful to me - cars and trucks at high speed and lots of debris in the shoulder. 

Ride Emigration to the top - if you want to go further continue down and turn left at the intersection, then on to Big Mountain Pass. Then come back the same way. It'll be about 34 miles with about 3000 feet of climbing. The downhill from Big Mt. Pass is steep and twisty - you will get cold so be prepared. I just did this ride last Saturday and it wasn't too bad, but it was about 20 degrees warmer than today. 

Don't expect to see too many cyclists now - the cold weather has gotten rid of most of them. Also - from the intersection to Big Mt. Pass it was almost deserted - I think I only saw about six cars on the way up on Saturday.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, it's starting to get pretty sparse as far as the cyclists go. You may see me on my way to school, but I don't see too many others anymore. Emigration canyon is a good ride, but I don't know how much longer they keep the gate that leads up to Big Mountain open, I know they're going to close it pretty soon though for winter. For the winter riding, I generally stay in the city on some of the bike paths that criss cross the city. It offers good flat riding where I can really work on specific types of riding, i.e. intervals, longer and slower rides, etc. It might be a good idea to check out this website to see the different designated bike lanes...

http://www.slcgov.com/transportation/BicycleTraffic/PDF_Folder/SLCbikes_Figure4-1.pdf or this one for more information
http://www.slcgov.com/transportation/BicycleTraffic/default.htm

I wish my website was up and running right now, but I'm having some technical difficulties. It's a listing of rides in the area with directions, pictures, etc. I'll try to get it back up as soon as possible and pass it on to you. It's www.intermountaincycling.com keep an eye out for it to come up again.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

In case you're interested, I have my website partially up and running again if you want to check it out for some info. The link is in the post above.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

cbass, thanks for the update on your site. It is exactly what I was looking for--very informative.

Got a double pinch-flat yest. pm while coming down Emigration canyon. As soon as I can get new tubes, I'd be game for a ride. Let me know or PM me if you're interested.

Thanks, 

John


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

John,
I'd totally be down for a ride this week sometime. I'll have to fit it between school and work, but that's the way it always is, right? =) I PM'd you my email address and I think it's also list ed in one of the previous posts. Shoot me off an email and we'll work out a time this week, Saturday if need be too. It would be good to meet you and show you around a little bit. If you need a tube, there are a couple of great shops nearby. Cyclesmith is right up next to the U campus, it's about 250 S. 1300 E. And then there's a more road specific shop called Contender Cycles on the corner of 900 S. 900 E. They carry the real high end stuff and are probably a little more pricey, but it's a really nice shop. Both are very good ones though.


----------

